# Newman's Own Organic Food at the Grocery



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got back from the grocery store and they had a whole row of Newmans Own organic dry food and the canned food right in the dog food section next to the Alpo and Purina . The canned food was $1.50 a can for the little tuna fish size cans. I didn't see the price of the bags but they were 5 pound bags I think. Do you think this is totally the result of him just passing away and a marketing ploy or were they planning on putting it in grocery stores all along? I haven't even seen it in Petsmart before this. It's not the best food but it is certainly better then the Beneful right next to it!


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm a big paul newman fan (as a human, actor & his salad dressing is damn good). i really doubt they're trying to capitalize on his death so i'm leaning towards it being part of the plan all along. either way, ALL profits go to charity. i've never seen the food at petsmart either, i know they do sell the treats though. the only place i've seen the food before is petfood express. and there it's to the left of natural balance and castor & pollux organics food.

and i agree, it's not the greatest dog food (i wouldn't feed it to oz...sorry mr. newman) but like you said it's significantly better than the beneful it's next to at the supermarket (and the alpo and purina too!)


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I do wonder if maybe they are trying to capitalize on his death. I like some of his people food, but even before I came to this forum, I wouldn't have fed my dogs his food,


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've seen his dog food in WalMart before when I was trying to find some canned food there she could feed her senior kitty at a reasonable price. That mission failed. Everything was either crap, or way too expensive for what it was (Paul Newman's was in that category). 
As I recall, his was the only decent food at WalMart and it was definitely a bit pricey. Especially since I could've gone across the street to PetsMart or up the road to Scraps Dog Company and gotten something way better.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

It has been in some of the grocery stores around here for quite some time.


----------

